# Tieflings are Draenai



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, Look at the tails, the horns, the RUSSIAN ACCENTS!!!!

Wow.


----------



## HeinorNY (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## catsclaw227 (Dec 20, 2007)

Charwoman Gene said:
			
		

> Yeah, Look at the tails, the horns, the RUSSIAN ACCENTS!!!!



Acutally, the accent didn't sound russian to me.  I was listening closely, and there is a slavic intonation, but I don't think it is russian.  It sounds like bad fake accent.  Though the voice actor's name (I think) is Tulla, and there is a city in Russia named Tula, I don't think it's a real russian accent.


----------



## Rechan (Dec 20, 2007)

See now, I prefer the Drae.

Simply because they got the "Exotic Tw'lek flesh hue" going. Rhawr.


----------



## Vradna (Dec 20, 2007)

Tiefling=Draenei=Tieflings=Draenei?  Never!    I wonder if the Elite Bullette  has a Gold Dragon around its vital statistics or if Eladrins are addicted to magic


----------



## HeinorNY (Dec 20, 2007)

Vradna said:
			
		

> or if Eladrins are addicted to magic


----------



## Gloombunny (Dec 20, 2007)

Maybe tieflings are like draenei.  If so, WoW got the short end of the stick on this similarity.  Descendants of an ancient corrupt empire are way cooler than space paladins.


----------



## Rechan (Dec 20, 2007)

Gloombunny said:
			
		

> Maybe tieflings are like draenei.  If so, WoW got the short end of the stick on this similarity.  Descendants of an ancient corrupt empire are way cooler than space paladins.



True dat. 

Although, Orcs sorta are descendants of an ancient demon-worshiping mongol-like empire, ne? And Forsaken are awakened undead drones of a lich's army.

But then, I'd put a bullet between the tiefling's eyes if I had the chance to play a Forsaken-like race in straight-up D&D.


----------



## Nahat Anoj (Dec 20, 2007)

Rechan said:
			
		

> True dat.
> 
> Although, Orcs sorta are descendants of an ancient demon-worshiping mongol-like empire, ne? And Forsaken are awakened undead drones of a lich's army.
> 
> But then, I'd put a bullet between the tiefling's eyes if I had the chance to play a Forsaken-like race in straight-up D&D.



I want to make up a race similar to the Kindred from Vampire: the Requiem.  I'd probably call them Dhampir or something, but they would be vampiric in the same way Tieflings are devil-like.  They aren't quite like the Forsaken, but they are Undead at least.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 20, 2007)

Gloombunny said:
			
		

> Maybe tieflings are like draenei.  If so, WoW got the short end of the stick on this similarity.  Descendants of an ancient corrupt empire are way cooler than space paladins.




Yeah, but at least WoW didn't give the boot to another race when they introduced the draenei... :\


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 20, 2007)

1. Tieflings look cool.
2. Alliance SUCKS.

Therefore, Tieflings =/= Draenei


----------



## Rechan (Dec 20, 2007)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> 1. Tieflings look cool.
> 2. Alliance SUCKS.
> 
> Therefore, Tieflings =/= Draenei



Although I admit, I would play Alliance just so I could listen to the female Drae talk. 

But I only played WoW for ten days, then quit, a LONG time ago.


----------



## Vradna (Dec 20, 2007)

Rechan said:
			
		

> Although I admit, I would play Alliance just so I could listen to the female Drae talk.
> 
> But I only played WoW for ten days, then quit, a LONG time ago.





It goes something along the lines of (with a sultry eastern European accent):
'Are you thinking what I am thinking?  Good.  Bring Goblin Jumper-Cables and plenty of butter.'

There.  No need to go Allys.  Ever.


----------



## Gloombunny (Dec 20, 2007)

Vradna said:
			
		

> It goes something along the lines of (with a sultry eastern European accent):
> 'Are you thinking what I am thinking?  Good.  Bring Goblin Jumper-Cables and plenty of butter.'
> 
> There.  No need to go Allys.  Ever.



That's not true.  There's also the dwarf female flirting!

"I'll have ye know, I kin flatten steel wit' my thighs!"


----------



## ReeboKesh (Dec 20, 2007)

Can anyone find where the first depiction of the female Tiefling with the "Dranei" horns was? I'm sure I saw her before this 4th edition stuff came out, Dragon or Dungeon magazine perhaps?

Either way the Tiefling pic alone has sold some of my players on giving 4th edition a try, as well as the WoW like class abilities ;-)
Reebo


----------



## Rechan (Dec 20, 2007)

Vradna said:
			
		

> It goes something along the lines of (with a sultry eastern European accent):
> 'Are you thinking what I am thinking?  Good.  Bring Goblin Jumper-Cables and plenty of butter.'



You forgot this stuff.


----------



## The Ubbergeek (Dec 20, 2007)

Ally rules.

The Horde is a bunch of emos, goths and jocks.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok...  And what are the dragonborn mr smarty pants?


----------



## Vradna (Dec 20, 2007)

ReeboKesh said:
			
		

> Can anyone find where the first depiction of the female Tiefling with the "Dranei" horns was? I'm sure I saw her before this 4th edition stuff came out, Dragon or Dungeon magazine perhaps?
> Reebo




Dungeon #125?


----------



## Vradna (Dec 20, 2007)

The Ubbergeek said:
			
		

> Ally rules.
> 
> The Horde is a bunch of emos, goths and jocks.





Bring it!
/target The Ubbergeek


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Dec 20, 2007)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> Ok...  And what are the dragonborn mr smarty pants?



Trandoshans from _Star Wars Galaxies_.


----------



## RodneyThompson (Dec 20, 2007)

catsclaw227 said:
			
		

> Acutally, the accent didn't sound russian to me.  I was listening closely, and there is a slavic intonation, but I don't think it is russian.  It sounds like bad fake accent.  Though the voice actor's name (I think) is Tulla, and there is a city in Russia named Tula, I don't think it's a real russian accent.




Oh, lord, don't let Blake hear you say that. Tulla is Chris Thomasson's dog--a Boston Terrier--who did the "voice" of the badger.


----------



## The Grackle (Dec 20, 2007)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> Ok...  And what are the dragonborn mr smarty pants?










If Dragonborn looked like this, I'd totally roll one.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 20, 2007)

The Ubbergeek said:
			
		

> Ally rules.
> 
> The Horde is a bunch of emos, goths and jocks.




This is truth.


----------



## Testament (Dec 20, 2007)

The Ubbergeek said:
			
		

> Ally rules.
> 
> The Horde is a bunch of emos, goths and jocks.




And the alliance is a coalition of 12 year olds and goobers.  See, I can generalise too   

FOR THE HORDE!  And cookies!


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Dec 20, 2007)

Testament said:
			
		

> FOR THE HORDE!  And cookies!



COME TO THE DARKSIDE  we have cookies


----------



## jasin (Dec 20, 2007)

Rechan said:
			
		

> But then, I'd put a bullet between the tiefling's eyes if I had the chance to play a Forsaken-like race in straight-up D&D.



Necropolitan?


----------



## HeinorNY (Dec 20, 2007)

The Ubbergeek said:
			
		

> The Horde is a bunch of emos, goths and jocks.



and KIDS!!!!!


----------



## HeinorNY (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, and this is a dragonborn.
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/4spot/20071218a


----------



## Najo (Dec 20, 2007)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> This is truth.




All I know, is when we went to the first Blizzcon and they had horde players cheer out "For the Horde!!!" and alliance players call out "For the Alliance!!!" The Horde players sure looked like they could take out the alliance players  So, be careful what you say


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 20, 2007)

More WoW refs. bletch.

And besides, I thought she was a gypsy...that would explain the horns.









BONUS: This post is probably too ironic for a bunch of WoW fans.


----------



## Banshee16 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Ubbergeek said:
			
		

> Ally rules.
> 
> The Horde is a bunch of emos, goths and jocks.




What's an "emo"?

Banshee


----------



## FickleGM (Dec 20, 2007)

The Ubbergeek said:
			
		

> Ally rules.
> 
> The Horde is a bunch of emos, goths and jocks.



 Anything that gets jocks and goths to play together can't be all bad...can it?


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 20, 2007)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> What's an "emo"?



Alliance in Alterac Valley.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 20, 2007)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Yeah, but at least WoW didn't give the boot to another race when they introduced the draenei... :\



Hey, we ASKED them to exile the night elves to their own faction that anyone could kill, even on a PVE server, but they didn't listen.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Dec 20, 2007)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> What's an "emo"?
> 
> Banshee




Emo is basically the new "goth" culture kids are into these days.  Though they would disagree, and say it's their own invention.  But let's look at the progression as far as I see it...

In my day we had "head bangers" (listen to Metallica/Primus/MegaDeth) which turned into "grunge" (when Nirvana/Pearl Jam/STP came out) which turned into "goth" (when Marilyn Manson came out) which turned into "emo" (because of bands such as Fall Out Boy)

I think that is a pretty accurate progression to my recollection 

Edit: Forgot as an honorable mention, The Cure.  Also a good example of goth, though that is even before Marilyn Manson and even Metallica, in the 80s, before "goth" was a common term for that style of music/culture...


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 20, 2007)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> Alliance in Alterac Valley.



It's amazing how a few weeks of the tables turning in AV, the Horde -- who wouldn't even queue up for AV on many servers prior to cross-server battlegroups -- suddenly have all been stricken with amnesia.


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 20, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> It's amazing how a few weeks of the tables turning in AV, the Horde -- who wouldn't even queue up for AV on many servers prior to cross-server battlegroups -- suddenly have all been stricken with amnesia.



Cheerfully conceded.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 20, 2007)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> In my day we had "head bangers" (listen to Metallica/Primus/MegaDeth) which turned into "grunge" (when Nirvana/Pearl Jam/STP came out) which turned into "goth" (when Marilyn Manson came out) which turned into "emo" (because of bands such as Fall Out Boy)
> 
> I think that is a pretty accurate progression to my recollection



Wow, no.

Punk and heavy metal were both the music of empowerment: "Life sucks so I'm going to shotgun a beer, kiss your girlfriend and kick you in the jimmy."

Grunge was heavy metal's whiny little brother: "Life sucks, I'm going to write in my journal in my bedroom while listening to Eddie Vedder pretending to be a girl."

Goth, which predates Marilyn Manson by a good bit, is about owning one's own problems: "My life sucks, so I'm going to dress up nice for the funeral."

Emo is grunge reinvented, but with terrible fashion sense: "After I finish listening to Fall Out Boy, I'm going to cut my own hair."


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 20, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Emo is grunge reinvented, but with terrible fashion sense: "After I finish listening to Fall Out Boy, I'm going to cut my own hair."



And my own arm.

Then I'm posting the picture on my livejournal.


----------



## am181d (Dec 20, 2007)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> In my day we had "head bangers" (listen to Metallica/Primus/MegaDeth) which turned into "grunge" (when Nirvana/Pearl Jam/STP came out) which turned into "goth" (when Marilyn Manson came out) which turned into "emo" (because of bands such as Fall Out Boy)
> 
> I think that is a pretty accurate progression to my recollection




Except Goth culture is still alive and well. And though I knew one or two kids who carried over from grunge to goth, that was more the exception than the rule...


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Dec 20, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Wow, no.
> 
> Punk and heavy metal were both the music of empowerment: "Life sucks so I'm going to shotgun a beer, kiss your girlfriend and kick you in the jimmy."
> 
> ...




How could I forget about Punk?! (love Green Day & Blink 182).

I'm not suggesting one created the other.  But that is pretty much the order each one became popular in, at least in the highschool I went to.  The head bangers that listened to GnR and Metallica eventually listened to bands like Green Day, then came bands like Nirvana.  When I got out of HS, it went from Blink 182 to bands like Marilyn Manson.  Now it is bands like Fall Out Boy.  So that is how I remember it from my youth.


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 20, 2007)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> The head bangers that listened to GnR and Metallica eventually listened to bands like Green Day, then came bands like Nirvana.  When I got out of HS, it went from Blink 182 to bands like Marilyn Manson.  Now it is bands like Fall Out Boy.



I _so _ want to cry now. 

/class of '88.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 20, 2007)

Actually, most people stick with the kind of stuff they liked in high school and college and don't move on at all.

The guys who listened to GnR and Metallica are still doing it, just on the classic rock station and not on the one they used to listen to.



			
				RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> I'm not suggesting one created the other.  But that is pretty much the order each one became popular in, at least in the highschool I went to.  The head bangers that listened to GnR and Metallica eventually listened to bands like Green Day, then came bands like Nirvana.  When I got out of HS, it went from Blink 182 to bands like Marilyn Manson.  Now it is bands like Fall Out Boy.  So that is how I remember it from my youth.




The message that each genre has is very different, and so is the audience, IMO. The folks I know who like emo music would never have embraced heavy metal or punk back in the day, because it's telling them something _very different_.

Like I said, heavy metal is "life sucks, so I'm going to fight and party and fight and party."

Emo is "life sucks, so I'm going to have a good cry."


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 20, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Actually, most people stick with the kind of stuff they liked in high school and college and don't move on at all.




My iPod doesn't go past 1992.


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 20, 2007)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> 1. Tieflings look cool.
> 2. Alliance SUCKS.
> 
> Therefore, Tieflings =/= Draenei




Preach it, Brother (or Sister, depending)!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 20, 2007)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> My iPod doesn't go past 1992.



Mine does -- that's the year I graduated college, in fact -- but it's taken a conscious act to open myself back up to modern music, mostly via podcasts like Coverville, That Sound Radio, Morning Becomes Eclectic, the KCRW Song of the Day and MPR Song of the Day.


----------



## RodneyThompson (Dec 20, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Actually, most people stick with the kind of stuff they liked in high school and college and don't move on at all.
> 
> The guys who listened to GnR and Metallica are still doing it, just on the classic rock station and not on the one they used to listen to.




Me, I was born about 20 years too late for my musical tastes. It's hard to be a fan of Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, and the Doors when you never have any hope of seeing them in concert.


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Dec 20, 2007)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> How could I forget about Punk?! (love Green Day & Blink 182).




Green Day and Blink 182 ISN'T punk.

Marilyn Manson IS NOT goth.

And Korn and Linkin Park definitely AREN'T metal.

They're POP music pure and simple, in the same category as Britney Spears and whoever else.  Now most of them are in fact better than the last ones mentioned, but they aren't bands of those respective genres.

Now it's a hard distinction for those who aren't involved with punk or goth or metal, to tell what's in those genres and what's pop music.  But those who are, know what's really in the genres.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 20, 2007)

Moridin said:
			
		

> Me, I was born about 20 years too late for my musical tastes. It's hard to be a fan of Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, and the Doors when you never have any hope of seeing them in concert.



If you've been saving your pennies, you can see Led Zep (more or less) play in 2008.


----------



## Spatula (Dec 20, 2007)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> How could I forget about Punk?! (love Green Day & Blink 182).



*twitch*
Green Day & Blink 182 are pop-rock, sorry.


----------



## NewfieDave (Dec 20, 2007)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> Emo is basically the new "goth" culture kids are into these days.  Though they would disagree, and say it's their own invention.  But let's look at the progression as far as I see it...
> 
> In my day we had "head bangers" (listen to Metallica/Primus/MegaDeth) which turned into "grunge" (when Nirvana/Pearl Jam/STP came out) which turned into "goth" (when Marilyn Manson came out) which turned into "emo" (because of bands such as Fall Out Boy)
> 
> ...




While I agree that the genres you reference show a progression of counter-culture trends, it makes me want to disembowel myself to see Megadeth in the same sentence as the word emo.

The counter-culture trend has been more like this:

Punk/Metal - Loud, rebellious, and badass
Grunge - Similar to metal, but with heavy overtones of heroine abuse
Goth - Less about music and more about eye shadow and bad poetry
Emo - Similar to goth, but with heavy overtones of valium abuse and/or whiney bitch singing

What pisses me off about emo people is they think being sad/indifferent and cutting themselves means they're in touch with their emotions. WRONG! If you were in touch with your emotions you'd deal with your problems and take the good in life with the bad.


----------



## Aristotle (Dec 20, 2007)

WAY off topic here... but Green Day was pretty punk before they sold out (years ago).

The Goth thing happened before Headbangers came to pass. So did the Punk thing. Goths and punks shared an era (along with the mods, and some smaller subcultures).

Quite a few Headbangers fell off to Grunge. I witnessed that. I myself moved from headbanger to hippie (before the whole retro-hippie thing got cool in this mid nineties), and then broke off and became completely eclectic. MY ipod has everything from Johny Cash and Del Shannon, to CCR and The Doors, to 50 Cent and Kanye. The majority of it is saved for unsigned music that avoids the top 40 deathtrap of big radio... Bekay, Matisyahu, Jimmie's Chicken Shack, Regina Spektor...


When I was younger I always wanted to build an RPG around social cliques. Maybe not original, but I've always been fascinated with subculture.


----------



## WotC_Dave (Dec 20, 2007)

First, class of '88!

Second...

FOR THE HORDE!

--Dave.


----------



## NewfieDave (Dec 20, 2007)

Kobold Avenger said:
			
		

> Green Day and Blink 182 ISN'T punk.
> 
> Marilyn Manson IS NOT goth.
> 
> ...




By definition pop music is any type of music that is popular. Metallica was the #1 concert draw in the 90s, so TECHNICALLY, they are pop music. I wouldn't say that in front of Hetfield though...

When most people rip on pop music, they are really referring to a sub-genre like bubble gum pop, or boy band pop.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 20, 2007)

Some of the tiefling's accent has Indian sub-continental intonations so I wonder if it's a hybrid accent or an actress from either Russia or India doing the other's accent?


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Dec 20, 2007)

NewfieDave said:
			
		

> By definition pop music is any type of music that is popular. Metallica was the #1 concert draw in the 90s, so TECHNICALLY, they are pop music. I wouldn't say that in front of Hetfield though...



I would say that in front of Hetfield.


----------



## Skade (Dec 20, 2007)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> In my day we had "head bangers" (listen to Metallica/Primus/MegaDeth) which turned into "grunge" (when Nirvana/Pearl Jam/STP came out) which turned into "goth" (when Marilyn Manson came out) which turned into "emo" (because of bands such as Fall Out Boy)
> 
> I think that is a pretty accurate progression to my recollection
> 
> Edit: Forgot as an honorable mention, The Cure.  Also a good example of goth, though that is even before Marilyn Manson and even Metallica, in the 80s, before "goth" was a common term for that style of music/culture...




Oy!  No, you have it all wrong.  Goth began in the early 80's with Joy Division, and was followed by bands like Sisters of Mercy, Bauhaus, and the Cure.  Goth wasnot an outgrowth of metal, and Marylin Manson was derivative of many many bands and a culture he grew up in.


----------



## Trench (Dec 20, 2007)

*Puts on High Fidelity Hat*

The precursors of "Goth" was the New Wave bands. Like Skade said, Cure, Joy Division, etc. New Wave was Punk and Disco having a baby. Personally, I think Goth is a pretty nebulous label used to latch onto too many things. I'd say Marilyn Manson has more in common with Glam than anything else.

Heck, Blondie was considered punk. She even played at CBGB's with the Ramones. Iggy and the Stooges are more "pure" punk than the candy-coated Blink-182 (not a dig by the way, all music evolves and the like...)

Fun tongue in cheek statement of a friend of mine was to point at a Hot Topic and say "That is the vinyl-coated hollow shell of what Punk once was."

"Now burning that down? That's what punk *IS*."

What would people classify the new indy stuff? Decemberists and Blonde Redhead and the like?

uh... yeah, back on topic. I kind like the more fey-like gnome. The goofyness works in the way we sort of play them anyway. And of course... it's all just an act.Never warmed to tielfings though.


----------



## HeapThaumaturgist (Dec 20, 2007)

Finally somebody brings up a realistic timeline for Goth and some decent music.

I think Goths, like hippies in the 80s and 90s, just ... grew up.  Not: "Up and out of the culture" but mellowed enough to make the culture part of the everyday, there but not outre.  

It was very 80s, but there's always the darker emotional outcaste element, so there will always be goth-type trends and people.  I like to think that goth has been around a very long time ... the Shelleys and their contemporaries, Edgar Alan Poe, etc.  The Southern Cult of ancient America ... 

My wife and I are actually digging some of the emo/goth cross-pollination and resurgence among the younger crowd.  All the kindergoths running around.  She bought a scarf at Claire's of all places, the other day.  

But if you want to see Indian/Russian confusion, check out the Draenai ... the menfolk do the Tunak Tunak dance and they all ride elephants.

Alliance represent!

--fje


----------



## Trench (Dec 20, 2007)

HT's got it right. There's always a "dark" fiction counterculture. The current crop of "goths" may not even identify themselves as such. It's just permeated the culture enough.

Most former "goths" I know prefer the term "Cyber". And Steampunk is actually becoming a viable subculture... Kind of cool to watch it unfold actually.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 20, 2007)

This thread has it all...

WoW references

Factual ERRORS about multiple music scenes and the misclassification of multiple musicians and their respective bands.... and some corrections...  

Anyways... I'm just surprised no one decided to use color replace on the images of the draenae and the tiefling to further the OMG WOTC IS COPYING Blizzard point.


----------



## Satori (Dec 20, 2007)

Metal:






Grunge:





Punk:





Goth:


----------



## Clavis (Dec 21, 2007)

Skade said:
			
		

> Oy!  No, you have it all wrong.  Goth began in the early 80's with Joy Division, and was followed by bands like Sisters of Mercy, Bauhaus, and the Cure.  Goth wasnot an outgrowth of metal, and Marylin Manson was derivative of many many bands and a culture he grew up in.




Earlier than that. Goth was originally just a form of Punk. Siouxsie and the Banshees were the direct precursors of Goth (although they never like being called "Goth"). Siouxsie Sioux (the woman Madonna stole her early look from) was hanging out the Sex Pistols in 76, and was part of the original London punk movement that got started after the Ramones toured Britain. The original drummer for Siouxsie and the Banshees was none other than Sid Vicious. Joy Division got started after the Sex Pistols played Manchester, but they never considered themselves punk or Goth. After Siouxie and Joy Division there where bands like 45 Grave ('79), and then Bauhaus. The Cure were never a "Goth" band, but were closely associated with Siouxsie and the Banshees (Rob Smith plays guitar on one Siouxie album). The Cult, however, _was_ originally a Goth band (Southern Death Cult)

Authentic "Goth" died out a long time ago. What passes for it now is really Industrial, dark Metal, or whiny Emo, and bears little to no resemblance to the music of bands like Christian Death.


----------



## Rechan (Dec 21, 2007)

You all have it wrong. Goths sacked Rome.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Dec 21, 2007)

Rechan said:
			
		

> You all have it wrong. Goths sacked Rome.



Everything else is just a feeble imitator.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 21, 2007)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> Ok...  And what are the dragonborn mr smarty pants?




The "Anthropomorphic Animal" race.  AKA Tauren.

I'm 90% certain I'm paternally descended from the Goths.


----------



## Ratinyourwalls (Jan 9, 2012)

So how would you stat up the Pandarens in 4E?


----------



## Journeymanmage (Jan 9, 2012)

Ratinyourwalls said:


> So how would you stat up the Pandarens in 4E?




You dug-up a *4 year old* thread to ask this?


----------



## Ratinyourwalls (Jan 10, 2012)

That really doesn't answer my question.

We really want them to be good monks so I'm guess a Dex/Wis or Str stat spread would be ideal.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 10, 2012)

Journeymanmage said:


> You dug-up a *4 year old* thread to ask this?



If it's on topic? Sure. That's fine.


----------



## Spatula (Jan 10, 2012)

Ratinyourwalls said:


> So how would you stat up the Pandarens in 4E?



Seems like this really deserves its own thread, but I'll bite...

+Dex and +Wis or Con

or

+Wis and +Dex or Con

speed 6
normal vision
+2 Acrobatics and Endurance
1/2 dmg from falls *or* +5 acrobatics to reduce falling dmg and can use even if untrained
Quaking Palm (encounter): Con/Dex/Wis + 2/4/6 vs Fort, daze UENT


----------

